

Not a Single Girl Took the AP Computer Science Test in Mississippi, Montana - lkrubner
http://www.nationaljournal.com/next-america/education/not-a-single-girl-took-the-ap-computer-science-test-in-mississippi-montana-20140114

======
pavel_lishin
> _In other words, a hugely disproportionate bunch of white guys took the
> test._

I wondered how many white male students took the test, so I downloaded the
Excel spreadsheet.

One student took the AP CS exam in Mississippi. _One_. And the spreadsheet
doesn't seem to indicate whether he passed or failed. (What does an asterisk
there indicate?)

This is sad for Mississippi in general, but this particular headline seems to
have zero insights on women in tech.

(The number was 11 for Montana, all of them presumably white males, but this
is also not super interesting considering that over 95% of Montana is either
caucasian or native american. If you barely have any hispanics students in
your state, you're barely going to have any hispanic students taking any
exam.)

If you want to have a look at the data yourself, follow the link in the
article to [http://home.cc.gatech.edu/ice-
gt/556](http://home.cc.gatech.edu/ice-gt/556)

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Thank you.

This is such a sensationalistic title, especially given the sheer pathetic
numbers we're dealing with here.

The title should be "Virtually no one took the AP Computer Science Test in
Mississippi, Montana".

I know we have issues in the tech field, but extremist postmodern social
justice like this is nauseating and idiotic. This really isn't any better than
a white nationalist who sees absolutely everything as a matter of race.

------
reallyseriously
Clearly Paul Graham must take steps to change this. I'm not saying he is to
blame, but if he does not act he is obviously sexist and a part of the
problem.

------
yetanotherphd
Looking closer, the figures (for 2013) are:

    
    
      State       girls   total
      Mississippi     0       1
      Montana         0      11
      California   1074    4964

------
ocfx
Oh wow I didn't know Mississippi was a city in Montana.

